
Rsync.net - a cloud service done the right way - shoeless
We went over our Rsync.net quota, and this is how they responded:<p>==
This is an automated alert. Your rsync.net filesystem ([removed]) is over quota.<p>Currently you are using 20.318 GB out of 15.0 GB
Please note, your usage includes the combined usage of all your accounts, including
the parent account and sub account(s).<p>This is not a major problem, nor do we insist that you remedy the problem
immediately. However, your account is only allowed a 10% overage before it will be
impossible for you to write additional data to the account. You will never lose the
ability to read files from the account.<p>You may check your quota at any time by running the quota command over ssh:<p>ssh [removed]@usw-s007.rsync.net quota<p>Or you may simply log into your web-based Account Manager, here:<p>https://www.rsync.net/am/dashboard.html?u=[removed]<p>where you may see your usage on the Summary screen.<p>You can remedy this by removing files, increasing your account size, or you can
simply let it be. You can increase your account size using our web-based Account
Manager:<p>https://www.rsync.net/am/dashboard.html?u=[removed]<p>or by emailing support@rsync.net and requesting a larger account.<p>If you have any trouble checking your quota, or would like to disable these
notifications for this account, please contact support@rsync.net<p>Thank You,<p>rsync.net Support
======
hga
Quibble from a long time rsync.net user who had some critical data saved by
them (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Joplin_tornado>; they appreciated
getting told that, of course):

The quota command hasn't worked for me for months or longer, perhaps
correlated to their switch to ZFS. Not a great problem with the web
administration page, although that doesn't show your current right that moment
usage, or I can just use du.

They are otherwise everything a savvy UNIX(TM)/Linux/BSD/* user could desire.
Even recently? increased their support for git.

~~~
rsync
Hi hga - rsync.net here - I believe this is fixed - would you email support
and let us know what you're seeing ?

------
ahknight
The difference between a service run by MBAs and a service run by sysadmins,
all wrapped up nicely in a message.

~~~
caw
Being surrounded by sysadmins, it's either a sysadmin with a lot of customer
experience, or there's a manager that has a lot of people experience. Many of
the sysadmins I work with send either very terse or very verbose notes full of
jargon, and we need to go un-jargon/uplevel them before they get to the
customer.

I agree though, very nice customer communication.

~~~
JonnieCache
_> un-jargon/uplevel_

what

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Turning stuff like "out of vmem, OOM killer took down smbd" resp. "fixed" into
user-comprehensible messages.

------
imroot
I've always had amazing support from the rsync.net guys. Great service,
amazing price, and surprisingly knowledgeable staff (I use duplicity to backup
my home Linux servers, and they were able to help me diagnose a problem when I
went to restore my backups a few months back).

I believe it's ran by the same folks who run JohnCompanies...

~~~
driverdan
$1800/y for 1TB is an amazing price?

~~~
RKearney
This is why I will never recommend rsync to anyone. Their prices are
ridiculous when compared to something like S3 or Glacier.

~~~
rsync
Well, to celebrate our first (I think ?) hn frontpage, please allow me to
offer hn readers a lifetime locked in rate of 10c per GB, per month.

Grandfathered in forever, applies to all future upgrades/increases. The only
catch is there is a 50 GB minimum order, and you have to pay annually.

You also have to be a new, non-existing customer.

Just email info@rsync.net if you are interested. We would be glad to serve
anyone from this community.

~~~
J_Darnley
Did you mean 50 gigabytes or 50 terabytes here as the minimum order?

~~~
rsync
gigabytes. So the minimum order would be 50 GB for $60/year.

------
obeattie
If it's a 10% overage, then the limit should have been 16.5 GB, no?

Do they give a grace period? (if so, even more impressive)

~~~
rsync
It's actually standard UNIX quota soft/hard limits. So you have a soft limit
of your (paid quota) that you can drift above for 7 days (that is the grace
period) and you have a hard limit of (quota * 1.1) that is ... a hard limit.

We have an automated alerting system that emails primary and technical
contacts in a progressively more aggressive fashion as you drift above the
soft limit and approach the hard limit...

------
wazari972
> rsync.net provides the services listed above, and any other services
> provided in the future on a BEST EFFORTS BASIS. NO GUARANTEES ARE EXPRESSED
> OR IMPLIED related to data retention, integrity, continuance, or
> availability. Your data may become unavailable, or be destroyed by any
> number of events, not limited to fire, floods, acts of terrorism, or other
> man made or natural disasters.

> Translation: ... We're sorry it has to be here, but it is business suicide
> not to have this clause. Understand that the owners and employees of
> rsync.net all have their most precious data stored on these systems, in some
> cases exclusively.

I'm not sure to understand this part of the Terms of Service [1]. How can an
"Offsite Backup" company offer no guarantee related to data retention ?? It's
easy to say to employees use it for there data, but I think customers actually
pay for these guarantees, or think they do at least ... ?

1: <http://www.rsync.net/resources/notices/tos.html>

------
jack-r-abbit
That is great customer handling.

But I am confused about the math. Putting 20GB into a 15GB account would be a
33% overage. If the account gets write privilege turned off at >10% overage,
how did this account get to a 33% overage?

~~~
ChrisClark
It's possible the quota check is only run periodically. So at one check they
were under, then they uploaded a lot of data, the next check they were over.

------
fnl
no wonder, given their pricing - I almost dropped of my chair when I saw
them...

------
rdl
Pretty much everything about rsync.net is great; their "nsl canary" is an
elegant solution to a problem, too.

------
masnick
I've used rsync.net in the past. Highly recommended if you need reliable
rsync/sftp hosting.

------
propelledjeans
Now I'm curious - does Dropbox use rsync under the hood? (not rsync.net, the
rsync protocol)

~~~
saosebastiao
I don't think they can...rsync is GPLv3.

~~~
polyfemos
surely that would just apply to the rsync code, not a re-implementation using
the same protocol?

------
mknappen
Nicely done.

------
salibhai
amazing

